# selling my project 1992 G60. For you to finish. almost finished...



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

lll(currently in Portland, Oregon. am able to arrange a delivery) This is my project car that I began rebuilding to a better condition and upgrading as I went. Now I have no time to continue and I am leaving to Hawaii jan 5th. After all of this which is described below was installed I took it out for a run around the block a couple of times and parked it back in my garage thare was a ticking noise in the head so I pulled it out recently to see it. but I need to stop where it is and let someone else continue. The car is a clean title with approx 113k miles on the body. The motor came out from my older running corrado79K (have a title copy) and the transmission I bought from a friend. I painted the engine bay and all the parts described as color matched with a darker blue color (one full gallon will be given with the car) my asking price will be *$5.900.00 obo*
All components installed work properly. 
*FUEL DELIVERY:*
new fuel pump	
Stand alone msd in line fuel pump
*SUSPENSION & braking :*
New wheel barrings F/R
New Full 5 lug Plus suspension 
New Performance urethane bushings on the swing arms (red)
New Double drilled and slotted rotors F/R
New Performance brake pads F/R
New 6 pc ss brake line kit (sleeved) 
New Billstein shocks F/R
New Neuspeed race springs F/R
New Suspension lowering cups (front)
New steering rack
New control arms/and joints
new Neuspeed Front Upper Strut Tie-Bar(color matched)
Used neuspeed Front Anti-Sway Bar - 25mm w/new neuspeed bushings
Used neuspeed Rear Anti-Sway Bar - 28mm (color matched) w/o connectors not installed.
*TRANSMISSION: (20k)*
Stage 2 clutch kit (blue) 
Light weight flywheel
Shortened shift
*ENGINE (components): (79K)*
New front performance EIP tuning motor mount (aluminum)
Head is off to replace valve (buy a new head)
New water pump
New power steering pump
New a/c bypass kit
All new belts
Neuspeed wires
NGK iridium spark plugs
New starter
New distributor
New ignition switch
Button start kit (perfect fit)
SUPERCHARGER (rebuilt 5k)(12PSI)
Aluminum pulley BBM
RSR outlet kit BBM
Euro sport intake/filter/heat shield
Custom fit intercooler
Custom piping
ECU chipped by neuspeed
*ALSO:*
autotech sport tuning exhaust system
Boost gauge
Oil pressure gauge (full kit)
*INTERIOR*
Cluster:
(Audi needles
Klm gauges
Vr6 corrado techo gauge
Chrome rings)
Chrome door handles
Flush switches (Germany import) to control:in line fuel pump and pressure gauges
Steering wheel(leathe/carbon fiber (Germany import)
Momo steering wheel hub
*EXTERIOR:*
Rare front bumper,(ready mount)(not mounted in pic)
Slightly customized m3 side skirts
Factory rear bumper
Fiberglass shaved roof
Fiberglass shaved rear emblem 
flares fully rolled (not finished) can be finished by me upon request)
Key lock carbon fiber hood pins
glass sun roof (needs new seal)
*WHEELS*
fittipaldi design 17ns.
tires:
front:215/40/17 parada spec 2 (new)
rear:245/45/17 bridgestone sport spec.....(slight usage)

And much more. The sale will also include all my corrado spares like a transmission(79k), stock tail lights a set of head lights spare ecu, spare fully functioning supersharger, ac setup and more… IM. me for more details.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















































































































































_Modified by germanengineering g60 at 9:15 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

$4.000 with out ony extra parts. ANYONE???


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

Wrong section bro. Try the VW Classified section.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (termitesgraffix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *termitesgraffix* »_Wrong section bro. Try the VW Classified section.

it is.. thanx


----------



## VW.DC.Photographer (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*

Wow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

what?


----------



## VW.DC.Photographer (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (germanengineering g60)*

Your in the preservation and restoration forums... That is obviously beyond restoration


----------

